# Permanent Guardianship of Child



## KentyMac

I recently received an offer from a company in Abu Dhabi. However, my only issue is trying to get the authorities in the UAE to recognize my permanent guardianship of my niece so that they will extend the same benefits to her as to my natural children (visa sponsorship, insurance, education). I've been told to submit all of the guardianship paperwork for legalization per normal (California Sec of State, State Dept, UAE Embassy) and then the company will translate to Arabic and submit to Immigration for a verdict. It looks to be a long process and I'd like to have some idea of the anticipated outcome. Anyone have any experience with this or know someone who has gone through it?

I've heard of adopted children being recognized and step-children NOT be recognized, but nothing about how permanent guardianship is viewed. Anyone have insight to share?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have not seen anyone have any issues with step children in the uae in the time been on the site. If you are the legal guardian and the pro doesnt think there will be any issues, then most likely will not be. It also depends on how thorough and good of a pro the company has to get it done.


----------



## nturner0928

*Permananent Guardianship*

KentyMac, I'm dealing with the same issue with my nephew and coming over to Abu Dhabi in July. 

I've taken care of my nephew for the past 7 years and at this point only have a Power of Attorney from the mother. I'm in the process of trying to get legal guardianship, so that he can come over with me. The mom is fine with that. 

How was your situation resolved? Any problems getting a visa for your niece. Do you have legal guardianship through the courts? What did you have to present to get the visa approved? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Noelle


----------



## KentyMac

nturner0928 said:


> KentyMac, I'm dealing with the same issue with my nephew and coming over to Abu Dhabi in July.
> 
> I've taken care of my nephew for the past 7 years and at this point only have a Power of Attorney from the mother. I'm in the process of trying to get legal guardianship, so that he can come over with me. The mom is fine with that.
> 
> How was your situation resolved? Any problems getting a visa for your niece. Do you have legal guardianship through the courts? What did you have to present to get the visa approved?
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Noelle


Unfortunately, we found out that even permanent guardianship is not enough. After being told by three lawyers it was, the court eventually told us it was not. The reason, in a nutshell, is that the UAE is not a signatory to the Hague Convention so court orders from the U.S. are not enforceable in the U.S. Because of that, U.S. courts prohibit children in guardianship to relocate to such countries. The only option is adoption which removes the court's stewardship and gives you complete control over such issues. We were unable to complete adoption in a timely manner so here we are, still in the U.S.

Wish I had better news, but that's what we discovered the hard way.


----------



## nturner0928

*Permanent Guardianship of a Child*

Thanks so much for following up. This is exactly what I needed to know. 

I'm sorry to hear that's how your situation was resolved. 

Its going to be costly, but that's the route, but adoption will be the route that I'll take. Fortunately, I have several months to get it done. 

Take care. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## KentyMac

nturner0928 said:


> Thanks so much for following up. This is exactly what I needed to know.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that's how your situation was resolved.
> 
> Its going to be costly, but that's the route, but adoption will be the route that I'll take. Fortunately, I have several months to get it done.
> 
> Take care. Thanks again for the information.


Glad I could help. We're still working on our adoption, but looks like start-to-finish it's going to be around seven months, at least.


----------

